# rhuematoid arthritis



## jakvid (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope somebody can give me a bit of advice, am looking to move to paphos next May. I have rhuematoid arthritis which is generally under control but need to be on medication which involves 3 monthly blood tests. Does this pose a problem ? My husband thinks i am worrying too much as there must be other people in the same situation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jakvid said:


> Hope somebody can give me a bit of advice, am looking to move to paphos next May. I have rhuematoid arthritis which is generally under control but need to be on medication which involves 3 monthly blood tests. Does this pose a problem ? My husband thinks i am worrying too much as there must be other people in the same situation.


Will you be on a UK retirement pension or invalidity benefits?
If so you sohuld get the treatment at the general hospital.
You need to make sure you have the correct form when you move across.
These are the forms

CATEGORY OF PERSON	NECESSARY E-FORM Card
Temporary visitor or tourist	E111 or EHIC
A Pensioner coming to live permanently in Cyprus.E121 
A worker from another Member State posted to work in Cyprus less than one year.	El 11 or ETHIC
A worker from another Member State posted to work in Cyprus for more than one year.	E106
A U.K. person under Pension age coming to live permanently in Cyprus.	E106 (residual)
A student.	E111
Dependants living in Cyprus but insured worker living in another Member State.E109 
A person from another Member State in receipt of Unemployment Benefit and seeking work in Cyprus.	E111 or EHIC
A person in receipt of Industrial Injuries Benefit or an occupational disease.	E123 
A person referred to Cyprus for specific medical treatment.	El 12


----------



## jakvid (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi veronica, Thank you for your reply this was my first question been reading posts for a long time. We will be retired but will only be 53.We will be financially independant due to my husbands works pension,will this qualify us to to the E121 form.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jakvid said:


> Hi veronica, Thank you for your reply this was my first question been reading posts for a long time. We will be retired but will only be 53.We will be financially independant due to my husbands works pension,will this qualify us to to the E121 form.


I don't think it will as Ithink you need tobe in receipt of a state retirement pension.
However if you are on any sort of invalidity benefit Ithink you will be entitled to treatment.
Your husband will need private insurance but if you get insurance you would not be covered for anything connected with your arthritis.


----------



## jakvid (Jan 25, 2009)

The main thing i was worried about was getting the blood test every 3 months it is precautionary as the medication can affect my liver, and also to be able to have check ups re my condition,would not really expect to get this free until i reach retirement age.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You won't have any problem finding a doctor to help you with it. A family member in Paphos has it too and takes methotrexates, steroids and has been on or may take other medicines. He has tried everything for relief and has been to many doctors so he knows which ones are good for the condition. If you like I can ask them who they go to or who they would recommend for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jakvid said:


> The main thing i was worried about was getting the blood test every 3 months it is precautionary as the medication can affect my liver, and also to be able to have check ups re my condition,would not really expect to get this free until i reach retirement age.


The Kyniras clinic do blood tests for all sorts of things. A lot of the doctors in paphos send blood samples to them for testing but we go direct to them if we want blood tests.
My OH and I go and get cholesterol and cancer marker tests once a year. Costs us about €150 each for the full range.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Got the doctors number for Rheumatoid Arthritis. His name is Dr. Therapontos and he comes from Nicosia to Paphos usually on a Saturday - not sure if he comes any other day. Appointments can be made by calling the Iasis Hospital in Paphos on 26848484. Hope this helps.


----------



## jakvid (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help, it has certainly put my mind at rest. This was the main thing that was worrying me. I to take steroids and sulphasalazine stopped methatrexate last year as it did not agree with me. Thank you once again .


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

jakvid said:


> Thank you so much for your help, it has certainly put my mind at rest. This was the main thing that was worrying me. I to take steroids and sulphasalazine stopped methatrexate last year as it did not agree with me. Thank you once again .


I too am on Sulphasalazine and stopped Methotrexate.I take it that you have'nt yet left the UK? if so talk to your GP about a lung function test,(it doesn't hurt,it involves breathing into instruments)if you have'nt had one and an chest x ray if you did not have one when you started Sulphasalazine,Methotrexate.What this does is sets a 'base' level.meaning that its a record of the state of your lungs,*now*,before you leave the uk so that in future,should any further problems develop with taking your medicine,or other reasons,then the doctors will be able to 'see' any changes and compare it with these 'baseline' tests.
regards
Blackie.


----------

